# RAM upgrade for  Sony Vaio Laptop Model SVE14112EN.



## mickey (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

recently bought a Sony Vaio Laptop Model SVE14112EN. am thinking of upgrading the RAM by adding a 4GB stick.

my concerns and questions below:

is it possible to keep the existing 2 GB and add the 4GB one too to make it total 6GB?
planning to get the Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9) from Flipkart, is this compatiable?
any other suggestions?

Thx n advance...


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 8, 2013)

> recently bought a Sony Vaio Laptop Model SVE14112EN.


Better get the RAM upgrade done at authorized Sony center as if you yourself will open the laptop, then it would void warranty.


----------



## image (Feb 8, 2013)

mickey said:


> recently bought a Sony Vaio Laptop Model SVE14112EN.
> 
> is it possible to keep the existing 2 GB and add the 4GB one too to make it total 6GB?
> planning to get the Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9) from Flipkart, is this compatiable?



What a coincidence. I also have a SVE14112EN (W) and I upgraded the RAM to 6GB by adding a Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9). So, I guess I can answer your query.

1. Yes it is possible to keep the existing 2 GB and add the 4GB to make it 6GB.
2. Yes, CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9 is compatible.

Other info: 

1. Default 2GB memory in the laptop is 1600 Mhz and CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9 is 1333 Mhz but they will work.
2. My CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9 worked fine for few month but then now yesterday, I have sent it for RMA but not because of any compatibility issue.
3. You can do it easily, it is not going to take more than 2 minutes add another memory stick.


----------



## mickey (Feb 8, 2013)

image said:


> Default 2GB memory in the laptop is 1600 Mhz and CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9 is 1333 Mhz but they will work.



Thanks a lot buddy... 

Searched for 1600 Mhz ones in Flipkart and found Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9), if compatible this would be a better option I guess. What do you say???


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 10, 2013)

mickey said:


> Thanks a lot buddy...
> 
> Searched for 1600 Mhz ones in Flipkart and found Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9), if compatible this would be a better option I guess. What do you say???



Surely that is better option.


----------



## image (Feb 10, 2013)

mickey said:


> Thanks a lot buddy...
> 
> Searched for 1600 Mhz ones in Flipkart and found Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9), if compatible this would be a better option I guess. What do you say???



Yesm CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9 is a better option.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 10, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Better get the RAM upgrade done at authorized Sony center as if you yourself will open the laptop, then it would void warranty.



No, it won't.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 10, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> No, it won't.



Really? So whats the use of the stickers the manufacturer puts over the screws on the bottom of laptop?


----------



## Minion (Feb 10, 2013)

mickey said:


> Thanks a lot buddy...
> 
> Searched for 1600 Mhz ones in Flipkart and found Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9), if compatible this would be a better option I guess. What do you say???



look for normal 1600Mhz laptop ram.
you can buy this
G.Skill DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL11S-4GBSQ)
link
*www.flipkart.com/g-skill-ddr3-4-gb...DABG&ref=a4bd298a-2545-450e-9b3a-5b9fe1c7733c


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 10, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Really? So whats the use of the stickers the manufacturer puts over the screws on the bottom of laptop?



While adding/removing RAM, one doesn't comes across any kind of "seal" stickers. I don't know where did you find that. Its just open screws, slide the panel, move it out and plug the kit in.


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2013)

RAM changing compartment is different. No stickers there and warranty doesn't get voided.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 10, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Really? So whats the use of the stickers the manufacturer puts over the screws on the bottom of laptop?



You're unlucky. In my laptop the stickers were on other screws, not on the cabinet holding the RAM. Depends on the laptop's manafacturer.


----------

